# Freeride im Mutterland, Whistler 2009 !!!



## Soulbrother (14. Januar 2009)

*Nikeless,Mr.Freeride und ich werden im kommenden Sommer gemeinsam in Whistler den Bikepark unsicher machen und zwar vom **18.07 - 2.08 *!

Falls ihr also Zeit und Lust habt unseren Trupp durch eure Flatlines,RMXs,Switchs und Slayer zu verstärken,nur zu...


----------



## Flame-Blade (14. Januar 2009)

Hmm vorraussichtlich werden ich und F4hn am 3.8 rüberfliegen um einen 2-Wochen-Roadtrip zu machen.Wenn es nach mir gehen würde,wäre ich lieber 2 Wochen früher da.
Und ihr wollt die ganze Zeit lang nur in Whistler bleiben?
Unsere Planung schließt Bikespots in Kamloops,Northshoregebiet,Whistler,Vancouver Islands (Parksville und Mt Washington *hrrr*) und evtl Kelowna ein.

Man freue ich mich drauf wieder nach Good ol`Kanada zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (14. Januar 2009)

Unser Flug nach Vancouver geht am 03.08.
Bin mit 4 Kollegen 3 Wochen in BC, aber erst die letzten Tage in Whistler. Vorher gehts u.a. nach Nelson, Kamloops, Rossland. 
3 Wochen BIKEN

Euch viel Spaß. Schade, dass die Termine nicht passen. Aber vielleicht klappt es ja mal früher in good old Germany. Der Schwarzwald zum Besispiel soll auch sehr schön sein...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Januar 2009)

ach bekackt......
ihr kommt, wir gehen 

ja wir werden und Whistler die ganze Zeit vor nehmen.
Alle Trails abkurven, verschiedene Lines fahren und die nahe Umgebung von Whistler abchecken.

Vielleicht noch mal ein Hausverbot bei Rocky in Vancouver abholen indem ich das New Slayer anspreche   nein Scherz.....oder doch?


----------



## neikless (14. Januar 2009)

... denke wir freuen uns auch über nicht rocky rider !

Nelson (göttlich) Kelowna (silverstar park sehr geil) kamloops (bike ranche & trails echt nice/hot) ist echt ein super roadtrip !!!
von van island war ich etwas enttäuscht war aber auch scheiß wetter

northshore und trips in und um whistler wäre bei uns sicher nicht ausgeschlossen
sonst konzentrieren wir uns in der kürze der zeit auf Whistler ...

freu mich


----------



## Flame-Blade (14. Januar 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> von van island war ich etwas enttäuscht war aber auch scheiß wetter



Muss für ein paar Tage dahin um meine ehemalige Gastfamilie zu besuchen...dabei wollten wir dann gleich mal die Berreclothtrails in Parksville abchecken.Mt Washington fand ich einen recht netten Park


----------



## Markus83 (28. Januar 2009)

Habt ihr schon ne Unterkunft in Whistler gebucht? Evtl. wollten wir dieses Jahr auch mal nach Kanada jetten.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja nen Tip für ne günstige Unterkunft! =)


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (28. Januar 2009)

Markus83 schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon ne Unterkunft in Whistler gebucht? Evtl. wollten wir dieses Jahr auch mal nach Kanada jetten.
> 
> Vielleicht habt ihr ja nen Tip für ne günstige Unterkunft! =)



Unterkunft ist schon gebucht!

MfG


----------



## Markus83 (28. Januar 2009)

Schickes Ding.
Da wir aber nur in Whistler bleiben, macht ein Wohnwagen wenig Sinn.


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Januar 2009)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Unterkunft ist schon gebucht!
> 
> MfG



Seehr geil


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (28. Januar 2009)

Freu mich schon auf den Dampfer. Brauch jetzt nur noch n geiles Tape von "Truck Stop"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (28. Januar 2009)

für nen tripp ist ein RC mobil (wohmo) schon geil
wobei ich die erfahrung gemacht habe das im vergleich zu
auto/truck mieten und motels lodges usw doch deutlich teurer ist
vor allem aber stressig ist das ständige platz suchen auf und abbauen 
verstauen ... es ist eben auch langsam und benzin-vernichtend dazu sind 
fähre teuer und oft ist parken umständlich oder in der city nicht möglich ...

achtung wegen kosten auch mit versicherung endreinigung benzin
fähren standgebühren camping wasser elektro gas usw rechen
möchte niemanden täume platzen lassen nur darf man das alles nicht vergessen

wenn man alles gut plant ist so ein trip aber sicher ein tolles abenteuer !
auf gut glück denke ich aber fährt man besser billiger und stress freier 
mit minvan truck oder mietwagen + übernachtungen in 
motels ...


----------



## neikless (28. Januar 2009)

*will jetzt nicht der böse sein  ... jeder findet für sich den richtigen weg für den perfecten trip und in bc ist man ohnehin richtig und es kann nur unvergesslich werden ... in diesem sinne freu mich einige zu sehen oder eben in kontakt zu kommen / bleiben ... ride on !*


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (29. Januar 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> *will jetzt nicht der böse sein  ... jeder findet für sich den richtigen weg für den perfecten trip und in bc ist man ohnehin richtig und es kann nur unvergesslich werden ... in diesem sinne freu mich einige zu sehen oder eben in kontakt zu kommen / bleiben ... ride on !*



hat doch keiner was gesagt
Das wird schon. Werde hinterher berichten.
Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn man sich in BC trifft.

MfG


----------



## P3 Killa (29. Januar 2009)

Also ich würde ja auch gerne aber hab leider kein Rocky mehr...
Aber meine Devinci sind auch ganz schön...
Was würde der Trip denn ca kosten? Bei mir wäre wohl das Hauptproblem den Urlaub zu bekommen...

gruß Tobi


----------



## Markus83 (29. Januar 2009)

2 Wochen mit Flug ca. 1.500 - 2.000. Obwohl nach oben natürlich offen.


----------



## neikless (29. Januar 2009)

ja kommt hin wir rechnen mit flug transport app.(whistler) und pass mit ca 2.000â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (29. Januar 2009)

das klingt ja so eigentlich echt gut!
vorallem mit jemandem der sich dort auch noch gut auskennt ^^ 
von meinen leuten  hat denke ich eh keiner zeit bzw das geld außer evtl einem für solch einen trip deshalb wäre es schon cool sich anderen leuten anzuschließen!


----------



## numinisflo (30. Januar 2009)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Unterkunft ist schon gebucht!
> 
> MfG



Du wirst es sicher nicht bereuen! Meiner Meinung nach die BESTE Art ein Land wie Canada bzw. BC zu bereisen. Ich habe das letztes Jahr gemacht, bei Bedarf kann ich dir gerne ein paar Infos geben.

Hier mal ein Eindruck des Motorhomes:







Viele Grüße

FLO


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Januar 2009)

wow, das sieht echt nach Spaß aus.

@ Neikless/Soulbrother
habe ich ganz vergessen...ich komme nur mit, wenn ich ein Foto von mir und einem Bären im Hintergrund bekomme. 

Möglichst nicht in Angriffsposition


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Januar 2009)

Ich will mir da eigentlich einen mitnehmen.


----------



## Soulbrother (3. Februar 2009)

Wenn das mit dem Bär nix wird,dann mach ich *so eins *von dir und vom neikless,







...und hier gibts noch ein schickes *vid* als Vorgeschmack *Whistler/Park*


----------



## neikless (4. Februar 2009)

bären kann ich dir mit 95% wahrscheinlichkeit versprechen !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Februar 2009)

jeah, dann kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen 

hui...verdammt geile Strecken.

Ja ich würde sagen, ich freu mich schon


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4. Februar 2009)

Ich hab vor 3 Jahren in Whistler keinen gesehen.


----------



## Fabeymer (4. Februar 2009)

Hier nochmal was für Euch, hab es im IBIS-Forum entdeckt.

http://vimeo.com/1764797?pg=embed&sec=1764797

Brian Lopes auf der A-Line.


----------



## neikless (4. Februar 2009)

Corpsegrinder schrieb:


> Ich hab vor 3 Jahren in Whistler keinen gesehen.



ich kann die tage (im bikepark) an welchen ich KEINEN bären gesehen habe
an 5 Fingern abzählen dazu kommen bären aufnach hauseweg, nachts , in der stadt, an der straße , im park , am see, im bike schuppen , vorm haus , am grillplatz , am müll, auf den bäumen ach herr je überall ... (leider auch totgefahrene am highway)

wer länger als zwei tage in whistler (sommer) keine bären sieht macht was falsch , oder hat echt pech gehabt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (4. Februar 2009)

Ok also bei uns haben sich die Termine geändert.

Geht am 24.7 nach Vancouver wo ein schön großes Wohnmobil auf uns wartet.

Bis zum 7.7 werden dann die Bikeparks und Trails gerockt!


----------



## Condor (4. Februar 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ich kann die tage (im bikepark) an welchen ich KEINEN bären gesehen habe
> an 5 Fingern abzählen dazu kommen bären aufnach hauseweg, nachts , in der stadt, an der straße , im park , am see, im bike schuppen , vorm haus , am grillplatz , am müll, auf den bäumen ach herr je überall ... (leider auch totgefahrene am highway)
> 
> wer länger als zwei tage in whistler (sommer) keine bären sieht macht was falsch , oder hat echt pech gehabt !


Kann ich nur bestätigen... im Schnitt würde ich vllt alle 2 Tage sagen.
Wenn die aber einmal da sind, dann sieht man se regelmäßig.

Der Mamabär mit den 2 Cups im Schuppen war der Knüller.
Ist auch ein tolles Erlebnis, wenn nachts allein aufn Heimweg ein ausgewachsener Bär ~2m vor den eigenen Füßen den Weg überquert und sich nicht im geringsten aus der Ruhe bringen lässt.
Sind echt sehr gechillte Tiere  
Die, die im Bikepark selbst leben, sind sowieso total an Menschen gewöhnt... kann schonmal sein, dass auf der A-Line hinter einem Table einer steht, gell nic?!  
In den letzten paar Jahren sind die auch immer tiefer gekommen, inzwischen laufen die nicht nur nachts in der Stadt rum.... was leider schade ist, weil irgendwann wirds selbst den Canadiern zu bunt....
Ich hatte mal einen großen an einer Grundschule beobachtet, da sind alle Kinder rausgestürmt und ham den Bären verjagt, welcher von der Schulterhöhe größer als die selbst waren 
Nur vor den 1-2 Pumas in Whistler sollte man wirklich Respekt haben, oder ham se die inzwischen auch alle abgeknallt?


----------



## neikless (4. Februar 2009)

... es ist immer schade wenn Tiere aus menschlichen Fehlverhalten sterben müssen
... wenn ihr Bären oder sonstiges Wild begegnet, zeigt bitte den nötigen Respekt und Verantwortung 
... Info & Verhaltensregel gibts auf zb auf http://www.bearsmart.com/
KEEP BEARS WILD


----------



## neikless (5. Februar 2009)

hier ein kleiner Genkanstoß für einen Tagesausflug !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xglaugS5OPo

Tages/Mehrtages Trips , Heli & Floatplane Freedinig ...
http://www.freerideguides.com/tours/floatplane.html


----------



## Condor (5. Februar 2009)

Man nic.... musst Du mir das antun??
Kein arsch wollte mit, als ich da war


----------



## neikless (5. Februar 2009)

... ich will immer nur hatte ich immer kein geld  
ich war damals ja nicht zum urlaub machen dort musste arbeiten ...
 ... überleben in whistler ist nicht so ganz einfach 
2010 machen wir das dann zusammen in canada PDS oder sonst wo auf der welt


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5. Februar 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ich kann die tage (im bikepark) an welchen ich KEINEN bären gesehen habe
> an 5 Fingern abzählen dazu kommen bären aufnach hauseweg, nachts , in der stadt, an der straße , im park , am see, im bike schuppen , vorm haus , am grillplatz , am müll, auf den bäumen ach herr je überall ... (leider auch totgefahrene am highway)
> 
> wer länger als zwei tage in whistler (sommer) keine bären sieht macht was falsch , oder hat echt pech gehabt !



Dann lags wohl daran das wir nur einen Tag in Whistler waren


----------



## numinisflo (5. Februar 2009)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Hier nochmal was für Euch, hab es im IBIS-Forum entdeckt.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/1764797?pg=embed&sec=1764797
> 
> Brian Lopes auf der A-Line.



So geil die A-Line, macht sowas von Spaß. Mir tun aber heute noch die Arme weh von den brutalen Bremswellen



neikless schrieb:


> ich kann die tage (im bikepark) an welchen ich KEINEN bären gesehen habe
> an 5 Fingern abzählen dazu kommen bären aufnach hauseweg, nachts , in der stadt, an der straße , im park , am see, im bike schuppen , vorm haus , am grillplatz , am müll, auf den bäumen ach herr je überall ... (leider auch totgefahrene am highway)
> 
> wer länger als zwei tage in whistler (sommer) keine bären sieht macht was falsch , oder hat echt pech gehabt !



Wir haben in Whistler auch sehr viele Bären gesehen. Ich kann deine Aussagen nur bestätigen, sowohl auf dem Berg als auch in der City hatten wir die Ehre mit den Schwarzbären.




neikless schrieb:


> ... es ist immer schade wenn Tiere aus menschlichen Fehlverhalten sterben müssen
> ... wenn ihr Bären oder sonstiges Wild begegnet, zeigt bitte den nötigen Respekt und Verantwortung
> ... Info & Verhaltensregel gibts auf zb auf http://www.bearsmart.com/
> KEEP BEARS WILD



Absolut. Dazu sollte man aber noch sagen, dass in Whistler tatsächlich noch kein Mensch aufgrund eines Bären zu Schaden gekommen ist.


----------



## fatcrobat (9. Februar 2009)

na das is aj cool wen dieses jahr so viel  in bc sind ich mit frau kumpel und reundin sind auch da aber im august da is der whistler lerer zwar hat keiner mehr ein rocky aber das tut dem spaß ja keinen abriss 
ach wenn einer mit nem flatline da sein sollte würde ich mich gerne mal drauf setzen 
 
naja man sieht sich in whistler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (9. Februar 2009)

ja wäre cool viele von euch dort kennenzulernen 
whistler im august leerer ??? hahaha stimmt zu crankworx zb ist da kein mensch
aber erfahrungsgemäß wird es nach crankworx ruhiger davor und wärend desses
würde ich vor allem am woe den park meiden oder auf weniger vollen strecken 
ausweichen garbanzo ist meinst nicht so voll ...


----------



## Markus83 (9. Februar 2009)

Ist garbanzo mit im Saisonpass enthalten?


----------



## neikless (9. Februar 2009)

ja klar !


----------



## Condor (9. Februar 2009)

Jop... Juni ist es sehr leer... Da sitzt vllt in jeder zweiten bis dritten Liftkabine ein Mensch.
So 3 Wochen vor Crankworx merkt man, dass es sich etwas füllt. 1,5 Wochen vorher ist das schon ziemlich deutlich.
Während Crankworx geht es, solange man auf Garbanzo ausweicht.
Unten sind dann schonmal gern Familien auf der A-Line und so ein Spass.
Wenn man dann die Richtung ansagt, wo man an denen vorbeifahren will, fahren die genau dorthin oder machen Picknick hinter einem Table oder... usw.
Aber auf Garbanzo muss man eigentlich nie anstehen, egal wann.. Und das verläuft sich dort ja eh so, dass man von Crankworx nichts merkt.
Die allerbeste Zeit soll aber Ende August, September sein, ham mir immerwieder die ganzen Locals gesagt.
Naja, nächstes Jahr hoffentlich...


----------



## Giuliano.B (10. Februar 2009)

Bitte nötigen Respekt? Ich würde mir in die Hose kacken


----------



## Condor (10. Februar 2009)

Hab ja Verständnis dafür und behandel die mit dem nötigen Respekt, bin ja selbst nicht der tollste Fahrer. Wollte nur die Situation schildern.
Aber wenn man dann manchmal totale Anfänger auf double black-diamond trails sieht, dann kratzt man sich schon am Kopf... 
Naja, bei Garbanzo ist eben die Sache, dass die Lifties einwenig darauf achten, wer hochfährt. Weil die keine Lust haben, in dem weitläufigen Gebiet permanent Leute rauszufischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (10. Februar 2009)

Also ich war Anfang Oktober da und da war es sehr angenehm.Sowohl vom Wetter als auch von der Anzahl der Biker...mal sehen wie es uns diesen Sommer Anfang Juli erwischt.
Freue mich aber schon ebenso auf die Kamloops Trailerkundung mit Matt Hunter wie auf Whistler!


----------



## Markus83 (10. Februar 2009)

Weiß jemand wie es anfang Juni in Whistler aussieht? Habe gehört, dass oben dann noch relativ viel schnee liegen kann?
Und vermutlich sind noch einige Strecken gesperrt?


----------



## Condor (10. Februar 2009)

Im Juni ist meistens Garbanzo noch gesperrt...


----------



## neikless (10. Februar 2009)

... wir hatten letzes jahr in sep. die beste zeit wenig los
 aber noch genug um spass zu haben und (fast) immer sonnig um 25C° 
aber das mit dem wetter ist eben mal glückssache
juli august ist denke ich am sichersten sep. mit nicht sehr viel mehr risiko verbunden
pech kann man immer haben sowie die münchner crew letzten august 3 wochen regenwetter  

garbo müsste ende juni aufmachen 
die 3 wochen um crankworxs sind eben voll sowie oft die wochenenden
früh oder spät fahren oder wie condor sagt auf garbo gibts genug trails mit weniger menschen
aber auch unten verteilen sich auch die anfanger immer besser da geeignete trails vermehrt gebaut werden
sep 2008 gab es auf garbo auch eine blaue strecke also mittel aber auch spaßig war nur noch nicht ganz fertig

da ich gearbeitet habe (manchmal) war ich oft spät im park noch unterwegs 
die beste zeit meiner meinung nach zw 6 und 8 uhr abend und dann noch einen
patrolien run und der letzte am berg sein "seuftz"


----------



## gobo (10. Februar 2009)

welcher trail war das den in dem video wo die beiden runter geflogen sind??
ist das weit von whistler nach raceface(weiss nicht wie der ort heisst)?
ich glaub mit den richtigen leuten wird es da bestimmt nicht langweilig,aber wieso nehmt ihr eure räder mit,man kann doch da unten auch mieten,oder ist das da zu teuer?

mfg


----------



## neikless (10. Februar 2009)

welches vid meinst du ?   (a.line) ?
von whistler nach raceface ? was meinst du damit ?
vancouver <--> whistler  ca.2 Std.

bikes (DH) mieten ca. 100can$/tag 
und dazu eben einfach nicht dein eigenes bike ...


----------



## gobo (10. Februar 2009)

auf der ersten seite ist doch ein vid!!!!

mfg


----------



## Condor (10. Februar 2009)

Mal abgesehn von den Mietpreisen.... lasst das und nehmt die eigenen Bikes mit!!!
Die sind die größten Schrotthaufen, sowas zermoshtes hat man nicht gesehn.
Hab hier im Forum vor 1-2 Jahren schonmal einen ausführlicheren Bericht darüber abgegeben, weil ich aufgrund einer gebrochenen Boxxer auf ein Mietbike umsatteln musste....

Alle Speichen lose, Gabelkartuschen hinüber, Federhärte für 100kg Leute usw.....ne 50 jahre alte Hafennutte mit 35 jahren Berufserfahrung ist frisch dagegen!


----------



## fatcrobat (10. Februar 2009)

haha natürlich nach crankworxs da hatte ich bis jatzt nie probleme wenn man von garbo nach ganz unten fährt naja ich war fast immer alein mit frau und freunden also nach crankwoxs is die geilste zeit  finde ich


----------



## neikless (10. Februar 2009)

das vid von der ersten seite ist bunt gemischt / viel garbanzo !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohhmann (10. Februar 2009)

weil ich das hier entdeckt habe.... 
wie muss ich den diesen tread verstehen? ihr macht bikeurlaub in whistler und ladet leute ein mit euch zu kommen? oder is das ein offizieller trip?
sooo viele fragen


----------



## Flame-Blade (10. Februar 2009)

Nein hier wurde nur nachgefragt wer diesen Sommer in Kanada unterwegs ist.
Und wie man sieht wird Kanada mal wieder von den deutschen bevölkert werden ;-)


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. Februar 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> pech kann man immer haben sowie die münchner crew letzten august 3 wochen regenwetter



Hey, du meintest sicher die München/GARMISCH Crew!? 
Naja, wir hatten nicht nur 3-Wochen regenwetter. Die ersten 2-Wochen waren durchaus Super! Schön warm bei bestem Wetter. Erst die letzte Woche hats dann zugezogen. Aber hatte auch seinen Reiz. Hats dann zum Schluss noch anspruchsvoller für uns gemacht 

Gruß,


----------



## neikless (16. Februar 2009)

auf dem bild ist schön zu sehen wieveil schnee noch in whistler lag
das war mitte mai 2008 links oben sieht man garbanzo
anfang der season liegt echt noch überall schnee aline und andere der lower
trails werden ausgegraben  normalerweise wirds aber schnell wärmer
weniger schnee und trockener auf garbo dauert es was länger ...



flatline demo bike / alta lake whistler bc


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Februar 2009)

grad bei schlechten Wetter (Nebel, Regen) macht das ganze umson mehr Spaß, da kommt das Matschfeeling auf.


----------



## woopy (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde im Juni ebenfalls mit einem Freund nach Kanada gehen (2-3 Wochen). Landen werden wir in Vancouver und natürlich die Bikes selber mitnehmen. Danach wird ein richtig fettes Wohnmobil gemietet und auf geht es. Whistler steht ganz kla rauf dem Programm ... aber dann, wie weiter?

Wir fahren gerne längere Touren, auch mit deftigeren Abfahren aber es kann ruhig auch mal 2000 Meter hoch gehen ... dazu müsste man nun natürlich die passenden Touren finden oder die lokalen Bikeguides kennen. Cool wäre es nicht 14 Tage am gleichen Ort zu bleiben sondern Ort A 1-2 Touren ... weiter zu Ort B ... 

Aber wie finde ich da was und wohin sollen wir gehen?

Vielleicht hat ja jemand nen Tipp.

Grüsse


----------



## neikless (23. Februar 2009)

am besten kauft ihr euch dort in einer buchhandlung einen bike guide
von whistler gibt es einen sehr guten dort die xc trails dort sind von leicht bis echt heftig 
allein dort kann man sich lange aufhalten

squamish hat auch ewig viele trails pemberton nördlich von whistler ebenfalls
dann eben noch die northshore und vancouver island

im landesinneren ist auch einiges um kamloops und kelowna zb
oder gleich nach nelson das ist der freeride himmel alledings 
sollte man dort shutteln !

ich wiederhole mich aber campingmobil in canada ist meiner meinung nach 
eher was für dickbäuchige renter terror touries aus deutschland mit cowbowboots und hut
  ... aber wenn man sich in dieser gesellschaft wohlfühlt 
denke mit auto und motel ist man deutlich besser bedient, billiger, schneller,
flexsibler ... naja dazu hatte ich ja schon meinen meinung weiter oben geäussert.

ride on  ... viel spaß im Mutterland !


----------



## Condor (23. Februar 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ich wiederhole mich aber campingmobil in canada ist meiner meinung nach
> eher was für dickbäuchige renter terror touries aus deutschland mit cowbowboots und hut
> ... aber wenn man sich in dieser gesellschaft wohlfühlt


Ach komm nic, Du bist auch nicht mehr der Jüngste...
Ich geb Dir noch 5 Jahre und dann bist Du kein Stück besser 

Was darfs zum Geburtstag sein? Ein Jägerhut oder doch mehr die Sixpack-Kochschürze für den Bierbauch?


----------



## neikless (23. Februar 2009)

aaahhhhhhuuhuuuhuuu 

ja genau ich hab halt einfach keinen bock das diese biker-freaks 
mir meinen rollrasen und den jägerzaun vorm wohmo mit ihren
monster reifen kaputt machen  werde das sofort dem WaldNazi e.v. mitteilen ! 

hier noch was zur vorfreude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (23. Februar 2009)

zum thema XC in whistler
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkQdotK5Mn0"]YouTube - IMBA rides A River Runs Through It; Whistler, BC, Canada.[/ame]


----------



## neikless (23. Februar 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yQY7tP4w9Y"]YouTube - The Richie Schley Chronicles[/ame]


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. Februar 2009)

mhhhh wade mitm goldigen flatline


----------



## woopy (24. Februar 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> am besten kauft ihr euch dort in einer buchhandlung einen bike guide
> von whistler gibt es einen sehr guten dort die xc trails dort sind von leicht bis echt heftig
> allein dort kann man sich lange aufhalten
> 
> ...



Danke für die Tipps, das sind jetzt schon einige welche mir gesagt haben ich solle keinen Camper nehmen. Würd halt schon verdammt gerne mit so nem riesen Ding rumkurven aber dass geht wohl nach ner Weile eher auf den Sack 

Cool wär natürlich wenn jemand einige Kontaktadressen hat von Bikeguides in den jeweiligen Ortschaften.


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Februar 2009)

Hey Jungs,

da ich jetzt schon mehrfach von einzelnen Interressierten per PN angeschrieben wurde mit der Frage ob wir jemanden mitnehmen würden mal folgender Vorschlag,da unser Flug gebucht und unser Appartement voll ist: 

*NUTZT DIESES THEMA HIER UND BILDET EBENFALLS EINE GRUPPE um Flug und Appartement zu buchen!*

Bzgl. Appartementsuche wird euch Neikless mit Sicherheit mit ein paar Adressen weiterhelfen können.Flüge lassen sich ebenfalls online buchen,z.B. hier: CONDOR

Also,auf gehts...


----------



## Markus83 (24. Februar 2009)

Und mit die günstigsten Flüge gibt's grad von Frankfurt nach Vancouver bei www.airtransat.com
Da ist auch Biketransport inklusive, das kostet bei vielen Airlines extra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (25. Februar 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKYe3MKA8GY&feature=related"]YouTube - Cody Eichhorn Whistler '07[/ame]


----------



## neikless (27. Februar 2009)

Markus83 schrieb:


> Und mit die gÃ¼nstigsten FlÃ¼ge gibt's grad von Frankfurt nach Vancouver bei www.airtransat.com
> Da ist auch Biketransport inklusive, das kostet bei vielen Airlines extra.



stimmt bin auch schon airtransat geflogen 
service ist da eben nicht so dolle (mir egal) und sitzen  auch enger als bei condor & co.
(ich bin auch nur 1,79 groÃ und hab kurze beine aber war schon nervig !)
aber vorsicht die nehmen bikes nur bis 20kg drÃ¼ber wird berechnet
und die 20 kg werden vom gesamtgepÃ¤ck abgezogen  soviel ich weiÃ

der bikekarton sah nach den airtransat flÃ¼gen auch schlimm aus,
bei condor immernoch gut ... kommt eben aufs bodenpersonal usw an oder glÃ¼cksache.

mein enduro bike hat incl. karton und zubehÃ¶r um die 30 kg gewogen (heimweg 37kg ) 
gott sei dank ohne zuzahlung war aber glÃ¼ck

bei condor haben wir 
30kg(bike)                     +   25kg+25kg (2xGepÃ¤ck)   +8 kg(handgep.)

(2x25â¬) hin und rÃ¼ckflug (bike)


----------



## Condor (27. Februar 2009)

hmmm... nic, geht so ein Bike-Hartschalenkoffer als normales Gepäck durch?
Weil irgendwie reicht glaub ich nicht nur ein Bike, wenn man dort länger ist.... ^^


----------



## neikless (27. Februar 2009)

musst du wegen größe mit der airline checken ! 
aber ich würde sagen besser mit einem bike hin und mit zwei zurück


----------



## Markus83 (2. März 2009)

Um noch mal auf das Thema Unterkunft zurückzukommen:
Hat jemand hier schon Erfahrung mit einer guten und günstigen Unterkunft? 

Voraussetzungen: Festes Dach über dem Kopf (kein Camping bzw. kein Wohnwagen) und nen Whirlpool muss es haben.


----------



## neikless (2. März 2009)

www.whistler-blackcomb.com  (accommodations)

im sommer gibts specials wie zb jede dritte nacht frei ...
eine fewo mit allem drum und dran kostet so um 100$ am tag
je nach mit wievielen leute man teilt recht fair 
(küche tv wash i.net tel alles dirn , oft auch garage )

man kann auch ins Hostle gehen (hihostle.ca) jugendherberge (bissel besser)
mit gem.küche zum kochen waschen usw


----------



## Markus83 (2. März 2009)

Ja, genau.
Hat jemand da mit der ein oder anderen Unterkunft schon erfahrung gemacht, die man über die Seite buchen kann?

Vielleicht kann einer ja etwas empfehlen. =)


----------



## fatcrobat (2. März 2009)

das erste mal war ich campen si nich so cool 3 wochen die anderen 2 male hotel war ok fÃ¼r 2 personen 3 wochen ca 1300â¬  die bikes waren  sicher verschlossen  shuttel dienst airport hin und zurÃ¼ck  machen wir dieses jahr warscheinlich wider  
bin gespannt wer alles kommt


----------



## Markus83 (2. März 2009)

was heißt shuttledienst? Also "privates" shuttle, dass nur euch vom flughafen abholt und direkt zum hotel bringt, richtig?
In welchem hotel habt ihr übernachtet, wenn ich fragen darf und wie war's?


----------



## fatcrobat (6. März 2009)

http://www.perimeterbus.com/ 
das waren die ihr müßt nur bei mehr als 4 leuten bescheidsagen ansonsten sind die  echt cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (11. April 2009)

Hey, 

ist denn noch jemand auser mir am 15.Juni im Flugzeug von Frankfurt nach Vancouver? Ich fliege alleine und wäre cool wenn man auf gleichgesinnte stößt und der Flug nicht so langweilig wird ^^


----------



## drooter (23. April 2009)

Servus Jungs,

ich bin seit 2 Jahren nun in Whistler zu Hause war/bin als DH Guide und Trailbuilder im Whistler Bikepark tätig und kenn auch die XC und Freeride Trails in und um Whistler wie mein Westentasche. Also wenn ihr nach nem trailkundigen Guide für die Trails von Whistler/Pemberton/Squamish/Silverstar/Mt. Washington/North Shore Vancouver, Helibiking Whistler und die XC Trails der Chilcotin sucht, gebt nen Zeichen. Kann Euch auch bei Unterkunftsbuchung und Bikeleih behilflich sein...

Man sieht sich in Whistler....


----------



## neikless (23. April 2009)

hey ich glaube wir kennen uns hatten letzen sommer im heli-bike shop mal miteinander
gesprochen ich und meine freundin du kommst doch aus dresden oder ?
cooles angebot ! ich persönlich kenn whistler auch sehr gut da ich fast 2 jahre dort gelebt haben und auch so des öfteren da war habe auch als bike guide gearbeitet allerding mit kids sowie in der skischool als snowboardinstuctor - viele grüße nach whistler !


----------



## gobo (23. April 2009)

ohman wenn ich das hier lese bekomm ich echt lust diesen sommer mit euch da runter.
aber ich hoffe das ihr das nächsten sommer auch nochmal macht,evtl. würde ich mich dann euch anschließen und vorallem da unten rocken.ist immer besser wenn sich da unten jemand auskennt.

mit bestem gruß


----------



## fatcrobat (28. April 2009)

@drooter coole sache wir haben flüge aber keine unterkunft hotel kein bock und zelten hab ich hinter mir kennst du ein paar adressen  zum wohnen meine frau ich und mein kumpel die  häuser dies im netz gibt kann man ja an einer hand abzhälen   
danke schon mal


----------



## neikless (28. April 2009)

auf www.whistlerblackcomb.com (accomodations)
findet man tonnenweise appartments zimmer ... im sommer zu echt fairen preisen !


----------



## Cuberius (4. Mai 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> ohman wenn ich das hier lese bekomm ich echt lust diesen sommer mit euch da runter.
> aber ich hoffe das ihr das nächsten sommer auch nochmal macht,evtl. würde ich mich dann euch anschließen und vorallem da unten rocken.ist immer besser wenn sich da unten jemand auskennt.
> 
> mit bestem gruß



Werde nächstes Jahr defenitiv fahren. Vielleicht kann man sich treffen oder zusammen fahren.


----------



## neikless (4. Mai 2009)

... bei mir ist es auch nicht auszuschließen, wenn dann wohl über crankworx !


----------



## Condor (4. Mai 2009)

Ich werd dann hoffentlich auch wieder am Start sein, nächstes Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (4. Mai 2009)

jaaaaa das wäre es dann,klar könnte man sich dann treffen!!

ich glaub das wäre der ober hammer,wir werden sehen.

mfg


----------



## Cuberius (4. Mai 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> jaaaaa das wäre es dann,klar könnte man sich dann treffen!!
> 
> ich glaub das wäre der ober hammer,wir werden sehen.
> 
> mfg



Nimmst du dein Bike mit oder leihst du dir eins? Ich werd wohl eins leihen, da ich mir wegen den Transportkosten nicht so sicher bin. Denke, daß wird wohl etwas mehr kosten.


----------



## P3 Killa (4. Mai 2009)

Also der Transport ist wesentlich billiger als ein Leihbike! Einige Fluggesellschaften berechnen garnichts für dein Sportgepäck und bei Condor ist es mit 50 meines wissens am teuersten! Also würde immer mein eigenes Rad mitnehmen!


----------



## gobo (4. Mai 2009)

ja ich denke auch das ich meins mitnehmen werde.wenn mein rad mit mir drüben gewesen ist,glaub ich,nehme ich es mit ins grab.
neikless und co kennen sich doch da aus(transport,übernachtung,locations etc.),sind bestimmt in diesem punkt hilfsbereit wenn sie nicht mitfahren(was ich eher denke).

mfg


----------



## MrFaker (4. Mai 2009)

wie sind die bikes versichert?

lg chris


----------



## neikless (4. Mai 2009)

hilfe & tipps zu diesem thema immer gern 
hier im fred sind ja schon einige links ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (4. Mai 2009)

Dann werd ich meins doch mitnehmen. Ist sowieso geiler mit dem eigenen Rocky in Whistler zu rocken.


----------



## neikless (5. Mai 2009)

... auf jeden fall eigene bikes mitnehmen ! 

leih bikes kosten um die 100$ am Tag 
und es ist eben nicht das eigene und in vielen 
fällen sicher auch nicht ganz so top.


----------



## fatcrobat (6. Mai 2009)

jup es geht nix über das eigene 
das erste mal hatte ich auch mein rocky mit und das war so cool 
und so lang ihr die bikes nich mit britishairways transportiert is eh alles cool


----------



## Condor (6. Mai 2009)

Ich kann das unterschreiben. Hab hier im Forum schonmal einen Bericht darüber geschrieben. Um es kurz zufassen. Ich musste ein Leihbike nehmen, weil bei meinem die Gabel gebrochen war. Im Nachhinein hätte ich mir vorort einfach eine günstige Zweitgabel gekauft, aber das nur nebenbei. Naja, aufjedenfall hatte ich dann für 3 Tage ein Leihbike.
Nachdem 2 Laufräder und eine Federgabel innerhalb von weniger als einem Nachmittag aufgegeben hatten, habe ich die weiteren Tage auf son Schrotthaufen verzichtet und mich lieber an den Lost Lake gelegt. Von den utopischen Preisen braucht man gar nicht erst sprechen. Ein Leihbike wäre für mich nur eine absolute Notlösung, falls z.B. der Rahmen bricht und man nicht flüssig genug für einen neuen ist.


----------



## Cuberius (7. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich das so von euch lese, nehme ich defenitiv ein Rocky mit. Wenn man mal 100$ auf ein, zwei Wochen hochrechnet, kann man sich besser dort ein Bike kaufen. Auch habe ich keine Lust auf ne Schrottkiste. Will ja Spaß beim radeln haben.


----------



## fatcrobat (9. Mai 2009)

eine gabel und zwei laufräder holla wo bist du denn gefahrn


----------



## Condor (9. Mai 2009)

Ich hab bei Summit Sports ein RMX/Switch gemietet gehabt, das hat gereicht. Da muss man nichts tolles fahren.
Das erste hintere Rad habe ich beim Transfer vom mittleren Lift zum Schleyer Einstieg beim antreten kaputt gemacht. Da sind an dieser Steigung 2-3 Speichen gerissen, weil die so lose waren. Dann runter, neues Bike besorgt. Da hab ich dann selbst alle Speichen notdürftig festgezogen.... (ich bin doch nicht deren Mechaniker...) Eine Testfahrt Schleyer runter und dann ab auf Garbanzo. Bei goats gully ist mir dann das "klongen" der Gabel aufgefallen => Zugstufe kaputt. Damit bin ich dann noch Freight Train runter/Dirt Merch/A-Line runter. Dabei hats dann irgendwann noch eine Speiche rausgehauen.
Hab die auf die losen Speichen aufmerksam gemacht und hab die restlichen Bike im Shop abgecheckt => überall Speichenspannung irgendwo zwischen Gummibärchen und Wackelpudding. Aber das war denen total egal.

Nur die Bikes von evolution bike haben mir einen recht gepflegten Eindruck gemacht, aber die haben keine Versichung angeboten. d.h. wenn der Rahmen bricht, weil der Vormieter den zu 98% zu Tode gemosht hat, dann darf man den bezahlen. Das war mir zu riskant.

edit.: muss hinzufügen, dass das Mitte August war. d.h. "die crowd" hatte Whistler 2-3 Wochen vorher überfallen und die Bikes dementsprechend gemosht.
Vllt hatte ich Pech, aber warum einen das eigene Material sowas von egal ist und die lieber kein Bike vermieten anstatt einmal bei einem Rad die Laufräder ordentlich zentrieren will mir nicht in den Kopf gehen...


----------



## devils_advokate (25. Mai 2009)

verdammt! ich will auch nach canada!


----------



## neikless (28. Mai 2009)

ohne worte ich freu mich drauf
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrtT9-Zmwuo&NR=1"]YouTube - Seasons Recut[/ame]


----------



## neikless (28. Mai 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Wu1ds1pPSE&feature=related"]YouTube - Dirt Merch[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (28. Mai 2009)

hier noch ein schönes beginner trail noch mit schnee ...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6V8JhOQY6M"]YouTube - B-Line - Whistler Bike Park 19th May 2009[/ame]


----------



## neikless (28. Mai 2009)

A-line im may
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CInWX1GZ9PM&feature=related"]YouTube - A-Line - Whistler Bike Park 19th May 2009[/ame] 
alles bissel gemütlich , aber so kann sich er souly gut dran gewöhnen weil ich bin ja auch so ...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Goq8t_f5d4Q&feature=related"]YouTube - Crank It Up - Whistler Bike Park 19th May 2009[/ame]


----------



## neikless (28. Mai 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4C_dLIqF2so"]YouTube - Whistler Movie Part 1[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nVF_eazgq4&feature=related"]YouTube - Whistler Movie Part 2[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTJcIn9pzmY&feature=related"]YouTube - Whistler Movie Part 3[/ame]


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (29. Mai 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ohne worte ich freu mich drauf



Ich auch!


----------



## Flame-Blade (29. Mai 2009)

Noch knapp 4 Wochen...Jiiiha


----------



## gobo (29. Mai 2009)

jo neikless,danke für das gänsehaut feeling

oh wie ich euch beneide

mfg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Juni 2009)

wie schön das rechtzeitig zum Abflug die Reiselektüre herauskommt.
Und dann auch noch mit dem richtigen Thema 

am 16. Juli die neue FREERIDE. Unter Anderem mit dem Thema Canada/Whistler und Umgebung.

Oh man das geht ja schon bald los!!!!!


----------



## Flame-Blade (2. Juni 2009)

Sagt mal...kennt sich jemand von euch in der Squamishgegend aus?

Welche Trails sollte man unbedingt befahren und wie findet man diese am schnellsten?
Haben eigentlich vor uns ein paar Locals klar zu machen aber vllt hat ja von euch noch einer Anregungen.Sollten Freeridetrails mit Jumps,Drops und ähnlichem sein.Schwierigkeitsgrad darf ruhig höher sein


----------



## maple leaf (2. Juni 2009)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Sagt mal...kennt sich jemand von euch in der Squamishgegend aus?
> 
> Welche Trails sollte man unbedingt befahren und wie findet man diese am schnellsten?
> Haben eigentlich vor uns ein paar Locals klar zu machen aber vllt hat ja von euch noch einer Anregungen.Sollten Freeridetrails mit Jumps,Drops und ähnlichem sein.Schwierigkeitsgrad darf ruhig höher sein




Schreib mal Neikless an...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (8. Juni 2009)

Hey,

bei mir gehts nächsten Montag los für 3 Wochen!
Besuche dort einen Freund, und fäns cool wenn vielleicht mal jemand lust hat sich dort zu treffen und gemeinsam zu rocken?
Meldet euch doch mal wenn ihr lust habt.


----------



## Stylo77 (9. Juni 2009)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> bei mir gehts nächsten Montag los für 3 Wochen!
> Besuche dort einen Freund, und fäns cool wenn vielleicht mal jemand lust hat sich dort zu treffen und gemeinsam zu rocken?
> Meldet euch doch mal wenn ihr lust habt.



wenn du bis ende august bleibst


----------



## P3 Killa (9. Juni 2009)

Ach auch mal wieder dort 
leider nicht, ich kann wegen Arbeit nur bis anfang Juli...


----------



## Stylo77 (9. Juni 2009)

ja es ist wie eine sucht


----------



## Flame-Blade (9. Juni 2009)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> bei mir gehts nächsten Montag los für 3 Wochen!
> Besuche dort einen Freund, und fäns cool wenn vielleicht mal jemand lust hat sich dort zu treffen und gemeinsam zu rocken?
> Meldet euch doch mal wenn ihr lust habt.



Also wir sind ab dem 24.6 in BC mit einem Wohnmobil unterwegs.In Whistler sind wir warscheinlich so ab dem 27.6 für 2-3 Tage.
Wie sieht denn deine Planung aus?


----------



## P3 Killa (9. Juni 2009)

Also ich komm am 15.an und dann werd ich erstmal 1-2Tage in Vancouver bleiben, dann wollen wir mit unserem Auto weiterziehen nach Whistler, Sun Peaks und evtl auch nach Golden einfach mal sehen wo es uns hintreibt. In der letzten woche also so ca. um den 28. werden wir einen 1 wöchigen Trip nach Wiliams Lake mit einigen Locals aus North Vancouver machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (21. Juni 2009)

habe noch einen Flug (hin+rück) abzugeben !!!


----------



## Flame-Blade (21. Juni 2009)

Mein Bike ist jetzt schon verpackt 

Kanada ich komme!


----------



## Condor (22. Juni 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> habe noch einen Flug (hin+rück) abzugeben !!!


Von Dir selbst????


----------



## neikless (22. Juni 2009)

nein meine freundin kann nicht mit
komm doch mit und wir trinken PIL zusammen


----------



## Condor (22. Juni 2009)

cool, und deine Freundin schreibt für mich Klausuren in der Uni?


----------



## MrFaker (22. Juni 2009)

neikless, wäre bei mir nicht die flugangst, hättest du dein ticket schon los 

lg chris


----------



## neikless (22. Juni 2009)

... ich halt dir das händchen  ist wie bus fahren ! bzw sicherer !
platz im appartment wäre ggf. auch noch.


----------



## MrFaker (22. Juni 2009)

ne leider keine chance, da kannst du noch so gut aussehen und mir händchen halten, mich bringt keiner in ein flugzeug 

lg chris


----------



## Condor (22. Juni 2009)

Auch wenn er hier bleibt und seine Freundin mitfliegt?


----------



## MrFaker (22. Juni 2009)

jep, ändert nichts 

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (22. Juni 2009)

was soll es denn kosten und wann genau? 

mfg


----------



## Flame-Blade (23. Juni 2009)

So wir fahren gleich los Richtung Frankfurt Airport

Video und Fototagebuch über den Trip gibts hier  

http://philippgerken.de/


----------



## MrFaker (23. Juni 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> was soll es denn kosten und wann genau?
> 
> mfg



wenns dir zu teuer ist, kommst runter und wir fahren ne woche an gardasee 

kannst dein flatline richtig rannehmen 

lg chris


----------



## fatcrobat (28. Juni 2009)

@ flame blade cooler scheiss mit dem tagebuch


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Juni 2009)

ich wollte doch nur eine kleine Runde durch den Wald drehen. Geendet hat es vorsichtshalber im Krankenhaus. Bei dem Aufprall verstehe ich echt nicht wie die Fingerknochen heil geblieben sind! Naja, für eine Schiehne hat es gereicht

Canada sollte aber glücklicherweise nicht in Gefahr sein!


----------



## neikless (28. Juni 2009)

du hörst sofort auf mit dem mist bis canada 
bekommst du von mir bike und bewegungverbot


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Juni 2009)

Ja besser ist das auch. Bei dem ersten Anblick der Hand dachte ich echt, Canada adé!
Schön mit Schwung in die Kurve und mit den beiden aüßeren Fingern der rechten Hand gegen einen umgestürtzten Baum. Das ging so irre schnell...wärend des Saltos habe ich noch überlegt, "hä, watn jetzt nu widää?" Gut das ich keinen Carbon Lenker habe. Den könnte ich jetzt wegschmeißen.


----------



## neikless (1. Juli 2009)

Flug zum rockytreffen in whistler fast fÃ¼r umsonst 
         400â¬ 400â¬ 400â¬


----------



## fatcrobat (1. Juli 2009)

wo hast du denn den flug her ich finde unsere mit 713â¬ pro person schon billig aber der  wow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (1. Juli 2009)

condor hatten viel mehr dafür gezahlt aber meine freundin kann doch
nicht mit , daher der preis


----------



## numinisflo (2. Juli 2009)

Du kannst dir gar nicht vorstellen wie sehr ich da Lust drauf hätte, aber leider geht das einfach nicht.


----------



## gobo (2. Juli 2009)

für das geld wäre ich auch dabei,aber wir machen anfang august pds und
das ist ja auch schon mal was!!

auf jedenfall viiiel spaß in bc!

mfg


----------



## Flame-Blade (9. Juli 2009)

Hier ein paar Impressionen von unserem Trip

Berichte und Videos gibts auf

http://philippgerken.de/

Komplette Fotos in meinem Album

Whistlervideo [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paoapPZd0Oo"]YouTube - Whistler[/ame]







Der Jah Drop


----------



## Sw!tch (9. Juli 2009)

Cool  

Ich hab' heute 'ne Mitteilung bekommen, dass ich meinen Reisepass beim Amt abholen kann. muhahahahahhaaaaa.


----------



## neikless (9. Juli 2009)

leute leute leute erst buchen dann reisepass beantragen ? naja solange es gut geht 
schönes vid und bilder eh ... der bender drop ist schon böse, 
stand da auch nur völlig fassungslos davor mit dem gedanken das man ja runter hüpfen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (10. Juli 2009)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Der Jah Drop



Wär doch was für unseren Switch-Rider aus dem Rock n Action Thread.... 

oder ist das noch zu flach?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (13. Juli 2009)

Bald gehts los!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Juli 2009)

http://flug.idealo.de/flugroute/Frankfurt-Main-FRA/Vancouver-International-YVR/

ich dreh durch!
jetzt ratet mal wer genau mit der Maschine fliegt!

Will nicht doch noch jemand mit?


----------



## neikless (16. Juli 2009)

in der maschine ist aber kein platz mehr wenn wir alle mit unseren bike kisten kommen 
 ... das die flüge jetzt so extrem günstig sind konnte ja niemand ahnen ...
aller dings ist dann oft der rückflug teuerer + gebüren + bike ...
nicht mal sicher ob man das noch bekommen würde vorallem in einer gruppe ...

bis morgen


----------



## gobo (16. Juli 2009)

na wer fliegt den mit?das mit dem raten ist so ne sache

jetzt bin ich aber gespannt!


----------



## neikless (16. Juli 2009)

das Beste aus Deutschland 
salzig  - wie Fisch aus Hamburg, 
schmierig  - wie "Mainzer Spunden(Nille)Käse"
knackisch-  wie Frankfurter


----------



## maple leaf (16. Juli 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> das Beste aus Deutschland
> salzig  - wie Fisch aus Hamburg,
> schmierig  - wie "Mainzer Spunden(Nille)Käse"
> knackisch-  wie Frankfurter



Ich würd mal eher sagen: Dummbabbler - Kronberger!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Juli 2009)

ich sach dat wird lustig

ach.....wie Fisch aus Ham*burch*!


----------



## Condor (16. Juli 2009)

Wat ein Glück, dass ich den Nic dieses Jahr nich aushalten muss!


----------



## Flame-Blade (16. Juli 2009)

Hier nochmal die Chaostruppe in Whistler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (16. Juli 2009)

Jungs das können wir toppen ! Vergesst nicht die sexy socks eh


----------



## Condor (16. Juli 2009)

hmm... der 2. von Rechts.... fährt der ein Cove Shocker in weiß? (Bruder vom joz??)


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Juli 2009)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Bald gehts los!



Ganz bald sogar 







Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ich sach dat wird lustig
> 
> ach.....wie Fisch aus Ham*burch*!



und außerdem heißt´s "M*ee*nzer *Hand*kees!  und den bekommt er von mir mit soviel "Musik"  das er sich wünschen wird,die käme von einem Audiogerät  ...des Frankforter Wörschtsche!



neikless schrieb:


> Jungs das können wir toppen ! Vergesst nicht die sexy socks eh



Locker!


----------



## Fabeymer (16. Juli 2009)

Viel Spaß Euch, bringt ordentlich viele Fotos mit!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Juli 2009)

...lieber nicht! Das macht mich nur neidisch


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (16. Juli 2009)

Viel Spaß euch Drei! Ich komm am 03. August dann nach!


----------



## Flame-Blade (17. Juli 2009)

Ihr?Toppen? Rofl...wir wollten uns eigentlich noch Tangas kaufen aber irgendwie haben wir das verplant.

@Condor

Nein,fährt ein Nicolai Nucleon Evo


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Juli 2009)

Danke Jungs!
Ja wir werden ein bisschen Anschauungsmaterial mitbringen 

hmm...ne Tangas nicht!
Ich denke wir werden abends, wie die "Sex and the City Girl's", am Lagerfeuer sitzen und uns streiten wer Samantha sein darf


----------



## neikless (17. Juli 2009)

... die sticker auf der box hättest du dir sparen können ,
nach hin und rückflug sehen die kisten eh aus wie altpapier 
für Handkäs&Musik seit ihr in meenz leider auf dem falschen ufer 

ich wäre dann soweit :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (17. Juli 2009)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Hier nochmal die Chaostruppe in Whistler



Anderer Hintergrund und es könnt auch auf malle sein...

just kididng,

bas


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Juli 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ich denke wir werden abends, wie die "Sex and the City Girl's", am Lagerfeuer sitzen und uns streiten wer Samantha sein darf



ähhh nein...davon distanziere ich mich schon mal


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Juli 2009)

(in Bezug auf das aktuelle Kinoprogramm )
@ Souli
oooh doch!!! Gruppenzwang 

@Nici

hat der tatsächlich 2 Bikes eingepackt


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Juli 2009)

Nö,aber er muß ja zusehen das sein Bleibomberflaty inkl. u. pro Karton nicht die zulässigen 30Kg überschreitet


----------



## neikless (17. Juli 2009)

@souly ja 2 mal 15 Kg das Flatty ist echt schwer !!! 
aber die idee mit dem zweit bike ist echt gut 
können ja noch das damen city bike von anja mitnehmen
mit körbchen vorn damit du mir morgens frühstück
und abends bier holen kannst ...

Montag steht Karaoke auf dem Terminplan


----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. Juli 2009)

warum gerade Rose Kartons?  kein Rockykarton mehr vorhanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (17. Juli 2009)

verpackt ist verpackt, da geht es um Funktion, alles andere ist Blödsinn.


----------



## maple leaf (17. Juli 2009)

Ausserdem ist ein Rocky Karton in Canada genauso geil wie einer von Kettler hier in D-Land...



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> *Ich denke wir werden abends, wie die "Sex and the City Girl's", am Lagerfeuer sitzen und uns streiten wer Samantha sein darf*





neikless schrieb:


> *Montag steht Karaoke auf dem Terminplan*



OMG - bin schon froh das ich nicht mit durfte...


----------



## neikless (17. Juli 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> warum gerade Rose Kartons?  kein Rockykarton mehr vorhanden?



... vielleicht weil kein rocky drin ist  oder so  oder doch

Karaoke wird hammer ich performe "HELL IS FOR CHILDREN"


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Juli 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ...können ja noch das damen city bike von anja mitnehmen
> mit körbchen vorn damit du mir morgens frühstück
> und abends bier holen kannst ...



...hängt davon ab wie sauber du mir meine Dreckwäsche wäschst,und wenn du sie mir dann anschließend ordentlich bügelst und zusammenlegst...



neikless schrieb:


> Montag steht Karaoke auf dem Terminplan


Ich muß mich leider schon wieder distanzieren 



maple leaf schrieb:


> OMG - bin schon froh das ich nicht mit durfte...





Mit was für einem Tuckenverein verreise ich da eigentlich


----------



## maple leaf (17. Juli 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Mit was für einem Tuckenverein verreise ich da eigentlich



 

Naja wenigsten bist Du darauf vorbereitet, einfach ein gutes Buch mitnehmen und den lieben Gott einen guten Mann bzw. Tucken - Tucken sein lassen...

Kommst Du heute schon zur Cheftucke? Ich komm so ab 19 Uhr auf 1-15 Augustinern vorbei...


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Juli 2009)

Jo,hab mir beim Nici-Mäusschen auch gerade ne halbe Kiste reserviert und schonmal meine Pizzabestellung für später aufgegeben.
Ich schätze so ab 18.00-19.00 werde ich auch aufschlagen!

cu


----------



## neikless (17. Juli 2009)

... auf gepackten "koffern" sitzend,
wartet der Leitwolf auf sein Rudel - Vollidioten !



... das wird ein Chaos Trip wenn die Meute schon zum
Abflug bzw zum "Koffer"packen zu spät kommt ... tz tz tz


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Juli 2009)

Hast Glück das sich das nur auf die Hamburger bezieht!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. Juli 2009)

ist ja wieder alles super organisiert xP


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Juli 2009)

Ich warte auf Bilder, äh, Pitscher!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (17. Juli 2009)

@ Spatzenhirn

keine Sorge,alles bestens organisiert!
Die Pizzen sind vertilgt,das Augustiner läuft...ähh wer fährt eigentlich nachher den Transporter zum Flughafen?

Dies ist ein Gemeinschaftspost,Grüße vom Souli-Switch-Neiki-Mr.MOS


----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. Juli 2009)

ich gib dir auch gleich Spatzenhirn


----------



## DH-Shredder (18. Juli 2009)

Man, man! Wenn ich das so alles sehe  Ich muss da nächstes Jahr auch hin!!!  Whistler steht ganz oben auf der Terminliste! Ich weiss, ist noch fast genau ein Jahr bis dahin, aber es gibt doch bestimmt einige, die nächstes Jahr auch wieder hinfahren! Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## maple leaf (20. Juli 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> @ Spatzenhirn
> 
> keine Sorge,alles bestens organisiert!
> Die Pizzen sind vertilgt,das Augustiner läuft...ähh wer fährt eigentlich nachher den Transporter zum Flughafen?
> ...



Auf dem Pic seht Ihr alle ja noch beschissener aus als in echt... 

Wann gibt`s denn mal Bilder vom riden bzw. vom pool?


have fun,

bas

PS: Und wie sie alle auf Mr. MOS stehen - unglaublich finger weg vom Nippel, der hat ne Olle @home!


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Juli 2009)




----------



## Flame-Blade (20. Juli 2009)

Neeeein doch nicht das Old-Style Pilsner!


----------



## Condor (20. Juli 2009)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Neeeein doch nicht das Old-Style Pilsner!



ey... das ist das beste!!! (wenn man kein europäisches zum vergleich hat)


----------



## iNSANE! (21. Juli 2009)

Holt euch doch mal lecker Kokanee...ansonsten: Mein Neid ist mit euch...und viel Spass weiterhin!


----------



## maple leaf (21. Juli 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


>



Ihr lasst es Euch ja echt gut gehen...

Aber wo steckt denn der Hermaphrodit - Schon beim Karaoke-posen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (21. Juli 2009)

Condor schrieb:


> ey... das ist das beste!!! (wenn man kein europäisches zum vergleich hat)




Es ist zumind. noch erträglich.Aber trinkt bloß kein Whistler Export Lager Beer da.Ich habe noch nie so eine Eselpisse getrunken!


----------



## Soulbrother (21. Juli 2009)

Bärenglück hatten wir schon gleich nach der Ankunft,auf dem Weg von Vancouver nach Whistler









Stillleben in einer 4-Kerle-WG


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Juli 2009)

GOD BLESS *C A N A D A*


----------



## numinisflo (21. Juli 2009)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Holt euch doch mal lecker Kokanee...ansonsten: Mein Neid ist mit euch...und viel Spass weiterhin!






Jungs, ich wünsch euch extrem viel Spaß, haut rein! Bei mir dauerts leider bis nächstes Jahr...


----------



## MrFaker (21. Juli 2009)

viel spass euch da drüben 

lg chris


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (22. Juli 2009)

So viel Platz wird unser Wohnmobil nicht bieten...und von einem Whirlpool hab ich auch nix gelesen...ich glaub ich hab falsch geordert

Noch weiterhin viel Spaß!

Gab es beim einchecken Probleme wegen den Gewichten der Bikes?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 222 (22. Juli 2009)

@Flame Blade: Whats the story with the matching shirts, u fags..?!

how do u guys love Rocky so much???????? After Kona they are the most crapiest bikes around. Over here they break all the time! We got to switch broken swinglinks every week... The Flatline sucks, I broke it on D1 at the first ride... they suck, big times
Thats why they did got banned out of town and had to move to Quebec.. So dont try to visit the Rocky factory, its gone!  

By the way, Pilsner got made by Molsen and got nothing to do with european and Kokanee got made out of dog piss! So enjoy!!


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Juli 2009)

Thx guys! 



TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Gab es beim einchecken Probleme wegen den Gewichten der Bikes?
> mfg



WIR hatten keine Probleme,bzgl. Gewicht ging alles glatt.

*Von vorhin,nach dem 4 Pitcher Kokanee bei Merlin´s *


----------



## neikless (22. Juli 2009)




----------



## iNSANE! (22. Juli 2009)

Prost!

Umgekehrtes RMX/Flatline Verhältnis wie bei unserem Trip 

Viel Spass weiterhin!


----------



## Flame-Blade (22. Juli 2009)

222 schrieb:


> @Flame Blade: Whats the story with the matching shirts, u fags..?!
> 
> how do u guys love Rocky so much???????? After Kona they are the most crapiest bikes around. Over here they break all the time! We got to switch broken swinglinks every week... The Flatline sucks, I broke it on D1 at the first ride... they suck, big times
> Thats why they did got banned out of town and had to move to Quebec.. So dont try to visit the Rocky factory, its gone!
> ...




So you little wanker shouldn`t ride "D1" if you can`t ride at all.It held perfect for me.You should probably stick to "Easy does it"!

And don`t talk about beer litlle Yankee...you have no clue what you are talking about


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Juli 2009)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Prost!
> 
> Umgekehrtes RMX/Flatline Verhältnis wie bei unserem Trip
> 
> Viel Spass weiterhin!



...die Zeiten ändern sich Felix,da kann man nix machen  

Spass ist bei mir gerade etwas gedämpft wegen dem seit 8 Wochen dicken Knie,ich setzte heute mal aus und versuche mit Eispack und Ruhe das Elend wieder halbwegs in den Griff zu bekommen,3Tage am Stück waren wohl doch zu viel!Dafür machen die Bandscheiben bisher alles ohne Murren mit...immerhin etwas 

Noch was von gestern,die trails hinterlassen ihre Spuren,aber alles nur pillepalle 













Alex ist z.Zt. noch der Einzige ohne Blessuren,führt dafür aber die Platten Rangliste an!


----------



## Jambo12 (22. Juli 2009)

ihr habt ja echt spass ! 
irgendwann geh ich auch mal nach kanda 
@Soulbrother
viel Glück mitn knie!


----------



## Condor (22. Juli 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Alex ist z.Zt. noch der Einzige ohne Blessuren,führt dafür aber die Platten Rangliste an!


Ob er auch meinen Plattenrekord schlagen wird!?!
Hatte 2006 in 9 Wochen dort gut 15 Platte. Meistens auf Garbanzo, das macht Spass.......


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Juli 2009)

Nici hat es gestern auch ziemlich weit oben auf Garbanzo erwischt und heute mittag hat er mit Alex gleichgezogen,allerdings diesmal auf der A-Line und recht weit unten.

@Jambo: Danke!


...und hier noch Trockenübungen für Crankworx ´09




Soooo,ich mach mich jetzt mal auf den Weg zum Park (humpelnderweise) um die Bube am Lift abzuholen,dann gehts zum großen Nachofressen


----------



## maple leaf (23. Juli 2009)

Moin,

ist ja cool - wird ja zu ner richtigen Fotolovestory...!

Klappt denn der "Superman" jetzt auch am Kicker oder nur als Trockenübung?

Gute Besserung an Dich alten Mann, ich fühle mit Dir...

take care,

bas

PS: @Niki 

Lass das nächste mal bitte nicht Deine Mum Deinen Koffer packen - die Socken sind grauenhaft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (23. Juli 2009)

Von mir auch beste Genesungswünsche über den großen Teich. Hoffentlich kannst Du den Urlaub trotzdem und vor allem die Traumlocations genießen!

Finde es übrigens super, dass Ihr uns mit den vielen Bildern daran teilhaben lasst! Vielen Dank!


----------



## gobo (23. Juli 2009)

ja das mit den fotos ist super,vorallem wenn man dan fernweh bekommt.

beste genesungs wünsche auch von mir und laßt es weiter krachen!!

mfg


----------



## Soulbrother (23. Juli 2009)

Danke,mal sehen wie es wird 

Ich hab gestern auf dem Weg durchs "Dorf" noch ein paar Aufnahmen  gemacht,einigen werden sie schon bekannt sein:


































Nahrungsaufnahme:


----------



## gobo (23. Juli 2009)

absolut geil.

ist das das zentrum von whistler??und was zum henker ist das für ein pratsch auf dem runden teller???habt ihr da euer essen zusammen geworfen

mfg


----------



## Flame-Blade (23. Juli 2009)

Meeennnsch das sind Nachos mit Käse!

War doch grade erst da und will schon wieder hin!


----------



## numinisflo (23. Juli 2009)

Oh mein Gott wie geil! Burger, Nachos, ein paar Pitcher Bier. So wunderbar kann das Leben sein. Viel Spaß, wir freuen uns über weitere Bilder.


----------



## maple leaf (24. Juli 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Nahrungsaufnahme:



Sorry aber ich hätte auch in jedem Fall den Burger genommen...

Die N.... sehen ja total zum :kotz: aus - ist da irgendwas nicht ANALOG an den Teilen?

Guten Appo weiterhin,

bas


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Juli 2009)

Heute widmen wir mal ganz dem alten Frotzeler  ...













...denn ab hier beginnt sein Leiden




















Der Handballen ist mittlerweile auf doppelte Größe angeschwollen und die Hüfte behindert etwas bei dem Versuch normal zu gehen.Wir humpeln momentan als Einheit durch Whistler 

Aber solange wir den nicht brauchen...



...ist noch alles im Lot 

Der materielle Schaden beschränkt sich auf ein paar Handschuhe und eine neue Pedalachse









Aber unsere Juniors liegen noch bestens im Rennen,von denen gibts dann morgen früh (also für euch heute abend) ein paar nette action pics...ich bin jetzt müde und geh heia,nacht


----------



## bestmove (24. Juli 2009)

Schöne Eindrücke, den Thread kömma ja fast zu den Liveberichten verschieben  Ne Straitline Pedale zerwichst  Niklas, wie hasten das hingekriegt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (24. Juli 2009)

Also.. die Psychologen würden jetzt sagen, dass Nici sich mit Absicht hingelegt hat, weil er Soulbrother nicht alleine durch Whistler humpeln lassen wollte. Dagegen hilft nur eine Verhaltenstherapie, da die Krankheit ergo nur "erlernt ist" und er nun umerzogen werden sollte.  

Das kommt davon, wenn man heute eine wahnwitzige Psychologieklausur schreiben muss...

Ich finde eure Bilder ziemlich cool! Ich wünsche mir aber mehr Actionbilder zzgl. zum Lifestyle (also mehr Bilder insgesamt)! Also, bütte, könnt ihr da was machen?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (24. Juli 2009)

Ihr legt die Messlatte für Reisebericht ganz schön hoch... Das wird schwer zu toppen.
Das Lesen macht echt mal Laune und vergrößert bei mir die Vorfreude! 
Weiterhin viel Spaß und "Hals und Beinbruch"

mfg
Benjamin


----------



## maple leaf (24. Juli 2009)

So und NUR so kenn ich Dich...


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Juli 2009)

Danke,schön wenns euch gefällt 

Bzgl. actionpics,verständlich das ihr da mehr wollt,aber die Jungs wollen  lieber heizen anstatt dauernd anhalten zu müssen,da geht halt der ganze Fahrfluß verloren.Zudem ist die Kamera hier auf den Strecken auch einem hohen Risiko ausgesetzt,sich in Wohlgefallen aufzulösen.Hätte Nici gestern einen Rucksack aufgehabt mit einer Cam drin...die wäre platt!Aber hin und wieder wird es ganz sicher actionpics geben,versprochen 

 Also dann,unsere Juniors:

*Alex*

















*Niko*


















Ohhh man,Alex fällt heute aus mit Oberschenkelprellung direkt über dem Knie!

*NIKO,der letzte Mohikaner*...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. Juli 2009)

der Hammer !!! 
Blog wäre interessant gewesen  wielang seit ihr denn jetzt noch drüben?


----------



## neikless (25. Juli 2009)

...  noch gut eine Woche , hoffe ich komm noch mal aufs bike !
sonst beginnen bald die Plannungen für *"Whistler + Road Trip BC 2010"*   oder doch PDS ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Juli 2009)

traumhafte Bilder


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Juli 2009)

Daniel,wir bemühen uns darum,auch wenn unsere leider nicht an die Qualität deiner Bilder herankommen 

Unser Niko fährt heute ganz alleine,dafür aber wie aufgezogen,selbst eine gerissene Kette...





... sorgt nur für einen Kurzaufenthalt bei uns Abhängern.

Wir waren vorhin bei Starbucks etwas Koffein einkaufen,ich glaube die Whistleraner konnten sich ein leichtes Schmunzeln nicht verkneifen,beim Anblick von uns 3 rumhumpelnden Beingodiks...man kann es ihnen sicherlich nicht verübeln 

Ich werde versuchen morgen mal wieder ein paar Abfahrten auf die Reihe zu bekommen...die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Flame-Blade (25. Juli 2009)

Mensch...den großen Step Up auf Freith Train müsst ihr springen...doch nich den Pillepallekram


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Juli 2009)

......ach ich sag da doch nichts zu!
Übrigens das ist am Ende von Original Sin


----------



## szamarmadar (25. Juli 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


>


Diese Aussicht ist der Hammer! Die Bilder ham FdW-Potenzial.
Gute Besserung von mir, wär doch zu schade, wenn ihr zumindest die restliche Zeit nich ausnutzen könntet...
Man hat ja nich jeden Tag Urlaub oder/und so eine Location unter den Reifen.


----------



## Arthur27 (25. Juli 2009)

Sehr sehr geile Bilder !
Wünsche den Verletzten dass sie wieder schnell aufs Bike kommen und weiter rocken können !

gruß
Arthur


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Juli 2009)

Danke,danke!Alex war gestern schon wieder aufm Radl unterwegs,war bei ihm nur halb so schlimm 

Wir kommen gerade aus einem Club nach hause ca. 2.30Uhr und sind schwer angeschlagen,man man was für ein Programm...aber es war mal wieder richtig geil nach über 12 Jahren(in meinem Fall ) in einer Disse gewesen zu sein...lecker Schnittchen waren da,ich glaub GARFINKEL hieß der Schuppen!Nici schnarcht schon hinter mir...boa der ist vielleicht vertisch ... und Niko ist auch schon im Bett verschwunden...was fürn geiler abend!!!Ich bin auch platt und hau mich jetzt um


----------



## Xexano (27. Juli 2009)

Demnächst Imported: Rocky Mountain Girls, Made in Canada....  

Ihr habt euch ganz schön schnell zerlegt. Echt Schade um die tolle Bikezeit, die ihr da durch rumhumpeln verpasst! 

Super Actionpics! Immer weiter so!


----------



## neikless (28. Juli 2009)

... so damit der " böse alte Mann" mal wieder vom PC wegkommt,
haben wir ihn heute mit zur KrankenBikeTransport genommen ...



und siehe da er tanzt durch den wald ...



... poser chillinger auf dem berg ...






und dann collectives gemütliches runter rollen ...









so jetzt kleine bierchen pause der lift ist auch zu wegen überhitzung 
kein wunder bei ca 36C° gefühlt wie 45C° ach was wie 60C°


----------



## gobo (28. Juli 2009)

bei dem ganzen essen was ihr da so reinschaufelt,wie siehts da gewichts
technisch bei euch aus,mal ganz abgesehen von den ein o. zwei bier???

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (28. Juli 2009)

Ein oder zwei Bier,höhöhö...in den letzten 10Tagen waren das mehr als im gesamten bisherigen Jahr,echt abartig.

Und er einzige bei dem der Ranzen hier ständig wächst bin wohl auch nur ich 

*Die andere Tanzfee *




*Etwas Panorama noch von meinem letzten Ruhetag*















*Und noch ein paar Schnappschüsse aus dem Ort,die innerhalb kürzester Zeit zustande kamen,ca. 1-2min...*
















*...so,jetzt entspannt euch wieder !*


----------



## gobo (28. Juli 2009)

lach,jaa entspannen.scheit so als sind badelatschen o. flipflops total in da
drüben,sachen gibts.
was habt ihr denn da so an temperaturen?würd mich mal interessieren!

mfg


----------



## JOHN-DOE (28. Juli 2009)

ahh, in Whistler tragen Frauen also diesen Sommer große Brüste


----------



## numinisflo (28. Juli 2009)

Macht Spaß eure Fotos anzuschauen, so muss das sein.
Wie lange seit ihr noch in Canada?

Viel Spaß euch noch u. viele kalte Bier!


----------



## Cuberius (28. Juli 2009)

Super UrlaubsFoto-(Love)-Story! Macht echt Spaß die ganze Zeit mit zu lesen.


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Juli 2009)

Also,wir sind noch bis Samstag hier,abends gehts dann wieder zurück und die Temp. liegt,wie von Neikless schon erwähnt,bei ca. 35°C.
Die Klimaanlagen hier in unserem Heim brummen rund um die Uhr.

*Werktätigkeiten während der heutigen Mittagspause *(wir fahren morgens so ab 10.00/11.00 bis 13.00 und machen dann wegen der Affenhitze Pause bis 17.30 und fahren dann nochmal bis 20.00)

Was schaffen die 2 Buckel da bloß vor meinem Bike?














 



Nici konnte seine olle 08er ATA nicht mehr sehen und hat sich deshalb eine 010er RCV gegönnt weil robuster,schwerer und mit,endlich,wieder optisch wesentlich gefälligeren decals


----------



## neikless (29. Juli 2009)

joa meine neue Gabel geht echt sehr gut !
hier noch ein paar Eindrücke abseits der bike trails ...



Niko steht vor der tür und keiner zu hause 



b.z.w. sind mit anderen wichtigen Dingen beschäftigt ...



hier ein Panorama Bild von Souly´s Nachttisch !


----------



## maple leaf (29. Juli 2009)

Asta la vista Baby...!

@Souly

Bier gut - Mädels grauenhaft!


----------



## Flame-Blade (29. Juli 2009)

Nein...Bier grauenhaft und Weiber auch!

Also soviele Frauen mit Cellulite in jungen Jahren wie in Whistler rumliefen habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie gesehen.Naja immerhin sind die Trails gut xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumpf (29. Juli 2009)

Bäh .... pfui ! Was macht die Kokanee Pisse zwischen den lecker Pilsner`n  Alles ausverkauft gewesen ?
Warscheinlich von euch 

Wie ich sehe können ja wohl wieder alle fahren .Ganz ausgezeichnet dann habt ihr ja doch noch paar Tage zusammen mit voller besetzung

Neikless was ist da los ? Gabel in Arsch gegangen oder nur kein Bock mehr auf die Alte gehabt ?

Viel Spaß noch,hoff das es mich in den nächsten Jahren auch mal wieder nach Whistler verschlägt wenn`s denn nicht so teuer währ


----------



## neikless (29. Juli 2009)

tja das mit den mädels liegt daran das die hübschen mit mir am lost lake chillen ...
und daran das der herr souly beim anblick der richtig heißen girls steif da steht
und keine fotos mehr machen kann , es gibt sehr wohl eben so gut geshaped girls wie trail hier ,
die hässlichen amis engländer und deutsche 
sind es eben die um EUCH rumschwirren wie fliegen um den "Kuchen"


----------



## fatcrobat (29. Juli 2009)

bin ja schon echt richtig neidisch auf euch alle die schon drüben sind 
aber bald werden wir auch die trails rocken und euch neidisch machen 
ach  nette bilder von  euch allen


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Juli 2009)

Danke,mir sind ja auch all goldische Bube,gell 



maple leaf schrieb:


> @Souly
> 
> Bier gut - Mädels grauenhaft!



...aaaach komm,geh fort!Die sind alle sooo nett hier und darauf kommts ja schließlich an 



rumpf schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe können ja wohl wieder alle fahren .Ganz ausgezeichnet dann habt ihr ja doch noch paar Tage zusammen mit voller besetzung
> (



Mittlerweile ist es schwer alle beisammen zu bekommen,vorgestern mußte der Jüngste aussetzen,gestern nachmittag Nico und ich wieder.Dieses Drecksknie schafft mich noch:





Heute mittag wollen wir aber alle zusammen wieder auf die trails um noch ein paar schöne Bilder zu machen "action" natürlich 
Inwieweit ich mich da einbringen kann weiß ich noch nicht,wahrscheinlich nur als Knipser.Aber ich werde die Zähne zusammenbeißen und versuchen mein Bestes zu geben,sofern es mir anhand der gegebenen Mittel gelingen wird:


----------



## neikless (29. Juli 2009)

Bier hilft gut , Rest ist rein placebo !


----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. Juli 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> Bier hilft gut , Rest ist rein placebo !



Voltaren kann auf jeden Fall nichts  besser kurz und stark kühlen aber bloß nicht zu lang und viel viel Bier trinken. 
Mal einen Tag chillen und am nächsten Tag vorsichtig versuchen, aber ich denke ihr seit eh bald fertig mit dem Traum Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (29. Juli 2009)

Hier noch mal die Latte


----------



## gobo (30. Juli 2009)

ja das mit der voltaren salbe kannste knicken,ist für die tonne!!!versuch das zeug als tablette,wirkt besser.oder pump dich mit paracetamol
voll geht auch super.sprech aus eigener erfahrung.würde dann
aber den alk weglassen.

"enjoy the ride"

mfg


----------



## Flame-Blade (30. Juli 2009)

Hab mir am Tag 3 Ibuprofen 600 in Whistler reingehaun.Damit ging es dann einigermaßen.Man kann doch keine Whistler-Zeit verschenken?!?!


----------



## neikless (30. Juli 2009)

... du bist knallhart !

ich habe auf schmerzmittelchen verzichtet da ich spüren will was mein körper macht
oder falls es zuviel wird , aber man lernt mit schmerz umzugehen 
wenn der spass noch viel größer ist ...


----------



## Condor (30. Juli 2009)

nic, fahr mal bitte für mich ride dont slide, falls Du es noch nicht getan hast und sag wies ist....


----------



## neikless (30. Juli 2009)

yes sir !


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Juli 2009)

O.k. ihr Apotheker  also ich nehm die Novalgin mit Pilsner und die Kneebrace,das hilft.Die Voltaren war nur mal testweise vom Nici ausgeliehen.
Die paar Tage Ausfall lassen sich jederzeit durch einen erneuten Trip nachholen


----------



## neikless (31. Juli 2009)

d.h. du willst wieder nach whistler ???

Feuer ! auf Blackcomp Mtn. brennt der Wald nach Blitzschlag
wollen wir hoffen das der bikepark nicht auch abrennt ...

stay tuned


----------



## Soulbrother (31. Juli 2009)

Aufgrund des Feuers und eines Gewitters mit starken Sturmböen konnten wir heute abend leider nicht mehr fahren,die Lifte standen 

Aber hier für euch die Imperessionen des heutigen Tages,bis zum frühen Nachmittag:


----------



## Xexano (31. Juli 2009)

Ist wahrscheinlich schon zu spät, aber:

Kombiniert bloss nicht Tabletten (vor allerdem starkes Schmerzmittel) mit Alkohol! Die Nebenwirkungen können unkontrollierbar und gar fatal sein (Exitus möglich)! 

Wenn ihr Schmerzen habt und trotzdem noch gerne fahren wollt: Novalgin, Paracetamol, Vicodin o.ä., fragt den Arzt! 

Wobei es interessant wird: In wie fern fährt man anders, wenn man mit Schmerzmittel vollgepumpt ist?

Ist das getrocknetes Blut auf dem einem Bild vom Lift?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (31. Juli 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


>



Wenn das mal keine Aussicht beim Wallride ist!

Hoffe ihr könnt trotz des Feuers (hoffentlich schon gelöscht) noch fahren.


----------



## fatcrobat (31. Juli 2009)

an die derzeitigen BC rider wie schauts da eigentlich aus is es die hölle auf erden oder alles wider cool und gelöscht


----------



## neikless (1. August 2009)

soweit sind die feuer direkt in whistler okay bzw unter kontrolle und kein
problem mal sehen wie der sommer weiter geht da es extrem heiß und trocken
weiter gehen soll ...


----------



## fatcrobat (1. August 2009)

na dann las ich m eine regen sachen zu hause


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. August 2009)

back @ home
die Zeitverschiebung schlaucht noch ein wenig!

Es hat irre viel spaß gemacht mit euch Jungs! 

Das sollte eigendlich jeder mal sehen. Das ist richtiges Mountainbiken.
Dann haben diese Diskusionen im Slayer Thread nämlich auch mal ein Ende! "Einsatzgebiet fürs Slayer!" Was die unter Enduro verstehen ist härter als der Winterberg DH! Selbst die XC Trails sind rupiger und felsiger!


----------



## neikless (4. August 2009)

Word !


----------



## Soulbrother (4. August 2009)

Ich hab unsere gemeinsamen 2 Wochen auch absolut genossen,wenn auch nur mit 1 Knie


----------



## neikless (4. August 2009)

eher 2,2 knies


----------



## JOHN-DOE (4. August 2009)

schön das ihr irgendwie einigermaßen in einem Stück wieder zurück gekommen seit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatcrobat (7. August 2009)

an die zurückgekommenen canadier wo standt denn eure hütte und über wen habt ihr die eigentlich bekommen 
liegt die zufällig in der nähe vom großen market place


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. August 2009)

ganz genau. Hinter Mc Dreck auf der anderen Straßenseite. Direkt vor den Tennisplätzen.


----------



## Condor (7. August 2009)

War das so ne Bude von Resort Quest?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. August 2009)

nein, Glacier`s Reach


----------



## Condor (8. August 2009)

da war ich 2006 auch... das gehört aber zu Resort Quest!
(Zumindest bekomm ich seitdem ich bei denen die Schlüssel abgeholt hab Spammails von denen...)


----------



## fatcrobat (8. August 2009)

geiler scheiss da sind wir auch im september  
is das abgefahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (13. August 2009)

...hätten die mal besser das Gitter drangelassen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. August 2009)

das wird sicher wieder genial geil!


----------



## neikless (14. August 2009)

Tja da haben wir den Salat , mit PILSNER wäre das nicht passiert !


----------



## Soulbrother (14. August 2009)

!


----------



## Soulbrother (20. August 2009)

Ich hatte da gerade so ein Déjà-vu-Erlebnis:

http://freecaster.tv/MTB/1009012/Crankworx-09-Garbanzo-DH:-Marc-Beaumont-Helmet-Cam

Das ist mal echt Bääm-Bäm-Bääm ... wenn man die Strecken selbst schon gefahren ist,ist es umso heftiger zu sehen wie die Pro´s da abgehen 
Vieles ist deutlich krasser als es durch die Geschwindigkeit und die Helmkamera zu erkennen ist!Und dann auch noch in einem Rutsch vom Garbo bis runter....in der Zeit...abartig


----------



## gobo (20. August 2009)

mein lieber mann wie wäre der denn da runter wenn es naß wäre??

ich hab gedacht der kommt nie ins ziel,wie lang ist die strecke?

aber respekt vor der strecke und dem fahrer.

mfg


----------



## neikless (20. August 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich hatte da gerade so ein Déjà-vu-Erlebnis:
> ... wenn man die Strecken selbst schon gefahren ist



*whatever


----------



## Soulbrother (21. August 2009)




----------



## neikless (21. August 2009)

... genau "die" haben noch gefehlt , danke XS !


----------



## Soulbrother (21. August 2009)

Auf mich ist halt Verlass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatcrobat (21. August 2009)

der trail is cool also die kombi 
aber in einem rutsch runter geht doch oder nicht 
wenn ich ne pause mach dann das unten zu viel los ist


----------



## fatcrobat (21. August 2009)

naja heute in 2 wochen sitzen wir im flieger 
juhu!!!!!!!


----------



## fatcrobat (1. September 2009)

am samstag gehts los 
is eigentlich noch jemand da ????


----------



## Giuliano.B (1. September 2009)

Ich bin noch hier. Wünsch euch viel Spaß und bleibt heil. Hoffe ihr macht auch so geile Bilder 

Haut rein und "Love the Ride"


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (4. September 2009)

Platz ist in der kleinsten Hütte. Irgendwo da hinten steht auch mein Switch:





War ein echt geiler Trip: Vancouver-Rossland-Nelson-Silver Star-Kamloops-Whistler-Vancouver.

Mehr Bilder gibts im Fotoalbum vom Waldman: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/21273

mfg


----------



## fatcrobat (6. September 2009)

so sind eben angekommen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. September 2009)

Jungs, ich wünsche euch echt irre viel Spaß!
Ride on


----------



## fatcrobat (7. September 2009)

danke und morgen wird gas gegeben


----------



## Soulbrother (7. September 2009)

!!!

...have fun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DavidK (13. September 2010)

Hi,
ich möchte ab Juni 2011 für 2 Monate nach Whistler und andere gute Bikegebiete. Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps zu Appartments, Hotels, Jugendherbergen, Versorgung, generelle Kosten, Biketransport und alles andere, was noch zu beachten ist geben?

Danke und LG David


----------



## neikless (15. September 2010)

flug zb condor um 1.000â¬
bike noch mal ca 50â¬ extra

weitere spots : vancouver northshore , squamish  , kamloops , sun peaks , silverstar ...
der seasons pass kostet ca 450 can$
appartments usw findest du Ã¼ber whistlerblackcomb.com
HiHostel (jugendherberge)
greyhound bus oder peremiter bus (transfer)


----------

